# Highres console FreeBSD 9.1



## Dan1973 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I want to run a high-res console, but this is what happens:

System is FreeBSD 9.1 stock kernel, docs says include VESA and it does, I verified with a [cmd=]kldload[/cmd] and reported vesa already loaded.
I have:

```
font8x8="cp437-8x8"
font8x14="cp437-8x14"
font8x16="cp437-8x16"
```
in rc.conf.
[cmd=]vidcontrol -i[/cmd] lists a lot of modes which are supported by my card (G92 [GeForce GTS 250])
[cmd=]vidcontrol MODE_X[/cmd] fails for any mode whatsoever- except text - I get a blank screen 
The high-res console works in Linux just alright, the card actually works OK in all modes I tried to switch to in FreeBSD
Any ideas on how I should proceed to track down the problem? 

Thanks.


----------



## trh411 (Mar 16, 2013)

Once I discovered my modes, all I did was put:

```
allscreens_flags="MODE_381"
```

in my /etc/rc.conf and rebooted. This statement sets all my virtual consoles to MODE_381, which for me is 1920x1200. I did not mess around with any fonts.


----------



## Dan1973 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for your time, but your answer doesn't brings anything new to the table.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 17, 2013)

This used to require changes to the kernel.  It's been long enough that I don't recall exactly what, vidcontrol(1) or vga(4) probably describe it.  In any case, it is only weakly usable and I suggest you might as well install X to do that: Using X For A High Resolution Console On FreeBSD.


----------



## Dan1973 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes it did, previously to 9.1 I had to recompile the kernel to get a highers console, but it worked Ok afterwards. In any case, thank you for the mini -X article pointer. It's a nice idea! If I'll get to the bottom of my problem , I'll re post a solution.


----------

